# Special Guest Car



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The NTCRR bought this car and its a Milwaukee sleeper, but the name on it stumps me. 
Is it one of those Beach Boys?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got one of his cd's!


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it: it's certainly not a Beatle.









And why not, if you got it flaunt it I once heard said.


----------

